# co-angler Tournaments



## BassMaster09 (Feb 25, 2008)

im looking for tournaments in northern/central ohio to fill up my weekends this year. problem is i dont have a boat. does anyone know of regualr weekend tournaments that use co-anglers?


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Bassmaster09 there are lots of weekend tourni's and you are at the right place to hookup with a boater looking for a co-angler to help out. Just leave lots more info about yourself and your location in ohio. Are you a pro with bass or flw and need to take a break from the rat race on tour or are you just trying to learn from a local on how to fish these little green monsters. Let us all know about you and these guys will be sure to help you out. Also stay active with your search as this is a real quiet time on this site. Not a lot of guys thinking about fishing during the rut.
good luck
later
donm


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Check out this website. 
http://www.ohiobassangler.com/


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Bassmaster Weekend Series: www.abaproam.com

BFL: http://www.flwoutdoors.com/bassfishing/bfl/

These are not weekly but they have a pretty good amount of co-anglers. Be sure to link with a boater if you decide to fish one.


----------



## BassMaster09 (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks guys, information was useful, any further info would be appreciated. and the rut is also on my mind too, but i got a fever from fishing. and im fairly new with tournaments. i started two years ago fishing the bassmasters weekend sries with limited success. i grew up fishing small ponds and quickly learned its nothing like a lake. i do believe i have the potential though, so im trying to get as much experience in this coming year as i can


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Where do you live? I would find a local club that fishes boater/non-boater style tournaments. You will learn alot, fish in back of boat with a bunch of different anglers and could learn alot. Plus it will get you out on the water consistently AND allow you to build friendships with people who have a passion for the sport like you do.


----------



## BassMaster09 (Feb 25, 2008)

i live in bowling green. not a good location lol the closet lake iv fished beside erie is indian.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

hey there bassmaster09 here is your chance to step up and learn from the best. Most of the boaters on the bass weekend series are fishing just under pro status. In other words they are better than most of the big sticks you will find in the local tourni's(not saying there arent really good anglers fishin the smaller tournis), but, if you can hook up for the season with a Bass boater you will learn plenty. 
All this said under tournament discussions look at BWs co-angler link. He is looking to hook up with a co angler for the season. This is aimed at you from what you posted earlier this week. 
Go for it. You'll love it.
later
donm


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

dmills4124 said:


> Most of the boaters on the bass weekend series are fishing just under pro status. In other words they are better than most of the big sticks you will find in the local tourni's


Nothing could be further from the truth dmills! Have you fished any BWS? Some very good anglers, yes but it's far from some semi pro event. Very top heavy on the talent. 
Tougher anglers fishing NOAA, XSeries and Lakes Trail.
Don't get all caught up in the "Bassmaster" moniker. Heck, there might even be a guy or two in your club worthy of that status.


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

Living in bg u may want to take a look at the michigan division bfls, elizabeth park is just as far away as indian and the fishing is a heck of a lot better, no offense. Plus its a lot harder to get front-ended on big water than small. I think 3 of tournys are out of elizabeth park in trenton, mi (about an hour), one out of metro beach on st. clair about 1.5hrs from bg then the other is on the westside of michigan. just something to think about.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

You could check out The Ohio Bass Federation and also The Ohio Bass Federation Nation to find a club to join and fish. Most clubs fish 10 tournaments a year plus state tournaments. Which would take up some slots in your weekends.


----------

